# Who is "flygon"?



## DrClef (Mar 14, 2015)

Seriously, everyone I've asked has either ignored my question and have refused further contact or has tried to dodge around it like it's some kind of taboo to mention them.

I want answers, who is this "flygon" person and why do they have you all so worked up? Why have you all ignored my question, why have you all ignored me from then on?


----------



## Flora (Mar 14, 2015)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Flygons _are_ adorable. I believe she was referring to user FlygonTheGreat, though.





Altissimo said:


> Yup.


This was right in the "that guy" thread.

Honestly it's probably better to read through said user's posts rather than asking for details


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 14, 2015)

See here.

Also here.

I'll let you form your own opinions.


----------



## DrClef (Mar 14, 2015)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> See here.
> 
> Also here.
> 
> I'll let you form your own opinions.


Pissed off guy being pissed at owner because she did something to him? Honestly he could tone it down by 5000 percent, but if he's being (falsely?)blamed for something I can sort of see why he'd be pissed.


----------



## Flora (Mar 14, 2015)

DrClef said:


> Pissed off guy being pissed at owner because she did something to him?


from what i understand she did nothing other than reblog a photoset on tumblr and he just. flipped. idk flygonthegreat confused me. (also from what i understand of butterfree's tumblr he was kinda-sorta harassing her???)

also various things involving continuously breaking the "don't talk about forum member disputes in the coughing cupboard" stuff.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 15, 2015)

why?? why does nobody care about this forum irrelevant incident that happened on butterfree's blog????? won't someone think of the children. won't they. :'(

question answered and tbh i don't think this really warranted a thread anyway so i'm closing it! we can all rest easy now knowing this great flygon wasn't forgotten.


----------

